# Dear Nurse



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
I posted this to a nurse , cause i don't think anyone else will be able to answer my question ?
I had my fallopian tubes removed April 04 . I had general anesthetic and a needle in my back ( do they call this a spinal block ? ) Since then i have suffered intermittant back pain just to the left of the site where i had the needle . When it is painfull it is very painfull , and seems to lock my body in place , be it standing , sitting  or raising from sitting etc . But some days there is no pain at all ??
Do you think this has been caused by the needle i had in by back ?? 
If so is it likely to gradually wear away , or is it possible that my nerves have been damaged in this area , and does this seem feasible as the pain comes and goes ? 
Many Thanks 
Freespirit 
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Josephine , 
Thanks for your reply .
I don't know why i had GA and a spinal  it seems non of the other women i have spoken to , who have had the same procedure as me ,  have had both ?
I think about talking to my GP , but as it comes and goes I have always shyed away from it , as every time i have seen her it has been on one of my 'fine' days   Today writing this though i do not feel fine !!
Thats why i was wanting a bit of feedback , to kind of back me up a bit  , if you see what i mean .........
Freespirit
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i'm not a nurse - but i know epidurals and spinal blocks can occasionally cause back problems.
you should talk to your gp - they'll understand


----------

